# Where are the jobs in sharm



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

Just returned from Sharm. Set a business up, just going through legals at the moment. Will be operational within 6 weeks. I will be looking for help and assistance. If anybody is interested? please contact me on 07843483226 or timdotbighamatbtconnectdotcom please read that address and break it down accordingly. 

Regards

Tim


----------

